# My Beretta Family



## luvmyberetta (Oct 28, 2011)

*Here's the most recent photo of my 8045F Cougar. I've added a new set of Farrar grips, Beretta 92 hex screws, converted it into a G model, performed a hammer and sear polish, & installed a true Cougar D spring (not from a 92 D). The trigger is great & it's my favorite of the group to take out and shoot. It's also the first pistol I ever bought. Thanks for looking.*


----------



## PapaHades (Feb 13, 2012)

The .45 cougar is top on my wish list, can't find any in my area though... and to impatient to order one.. though I might have too. Anyways nice photos, thanks for posting.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Nice lookin' family!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice set of Berettas


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

It's great when your family gets along.........


----------



## Roverhound (Feb 21, 2012)

Just picked up an M9 today. I was looking for a 96, even though I prefer .40 it was just too nice of a gun and a good deal to pass up. Can't wait to shoot it.


----------

